# How to bill stress echo in the office with doppler and color flow



## mshelly87 (May 15, 2009)

How are you billing stress echocardiogram done in the office with doppler and color flow? Do I need a 59 on the 93325 sorry i had put the wrong modifer down. I usually bill 93351 93320 93325 but the 25 is getting denied should i put a 59 on it


----------



## ldoc46 (May 15, 2009)

*Doppler color flow*

93325-26 Doppler color flow velocity mapping (list
seperately in addition to code for
echocardiography)


----------



## mfanning (May 21, 2009)

Why not 93320-26 with 93325-26?


----------



## LoriStelma (May 22, 2009)

Why bill -26 in the office?


----------



## LAINEY (May 26, 2009)

*Stress echo with color and doppler*

Bill 93325 59 

Incorrect NCCI edit bundled that code into 93320 and this was corrected in April.  Some insurers still incorrectly bundling.  Resubmit corrected claims for all denials and call insurers if still rejected.


----------

